# BMW chromecast install



## osmufti (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone had experience with using chromecast and casting it through the BMW head unit. I've seen some youtube videos on it, but then realized that BMW doesn't have any RCA inputs through its head unit. Does anyone know a workaround to this? Below is a youtube video detailing the process I'm talking about.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNSVHbqEDI4

I saw a post on these forums about a guy who did something similarly with his nexus phone. I basically am wondering where his RCA input is going? I linked that post below as well.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=786267

Thanks for any help!_a__a2_


----------

